# .zip files on mac



## bowsky07 (Aug 3, 2007)

i got a new macbook and have installed OSX and have the latest version of stuffit but i still cant open up .zip files made on my windows PC by winzip. i took 5 files (all over the 4GB limit on FAT32) made them all 1 file with 4096 MB splits and no compression so i could transfer it onto my macbook. My macbook wont read it. it says " the file stuff.zip does not appear to be compressed or encoded. the app. BOMarchivehelper.app might be able to help." but it doesnt help at all. it just gives me an error: "Unable to unarchive "stuff.zip into the file (error 1 - operation not permitted). 
Any help??


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

it sounds like the file is just too big, the mac also has limits on file size. does it unzip in windows? also, the mac doesn't like split zip files. the best thing is to burn them to disks as is or copied to a usb drive, not zipped. or transfer them over the network via file sharing. you could also put the pc's harddrive and put it in a usb case and plug it in the macbook, and copy them right off the drive.


----------



## bowsky07 (Aug 3, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> it sounds like the file is just too big, the mac also has limits on file size. does it unzip in windows? also, the mac doesn't like split zip files. the best thing is to burn them to disks as is or copied to a usb drive, not zipped. or transfer them over the network via file sharing. you could also put the pc's harddrive and put it in a usb case and plug it in the macbook, and copy them right off the drive.



Yeah it just sounds like mac is picky about this kinda stuff. dont have a DVD burner on the windows desktop so i'll probably just copy it over the wireless overnight or somethin... if this doesnt work i'll probably just give up because the program barely works on my macbook (stupid integrated GPU's). anyways thanks for the help. i'll post back after trying to send it over the network i guess.


----------

